# SELA IS LEGAL DRINKING AGE, NEEDS TO MAKE MALT LIQUOR VIDEO



## Reisen Bunny (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19072-Drunk-guy-calling-me-out

HEY GUYS
So last year some dirty guy "called out" Sarah into making a malt liquor video.
It was pretty much his drunk ass talking about how her knuckles are going to die and how she needs to get some malt liquors for some reason I don't remember.
All of his videos are like this... Just talking about crap no one cares about with football playing in the background while he clings to his drinks.

Who thinks she should do it?

SELA DON'T MAKE ME CALL YOU OUT TOO!




pic related



Spoiler



Happy birthday by the way (^)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2011)

LOOOOOL I remember this

time to make a malt liquor video! I'm callin' you out!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 8, 2011)

IT'S TIME TO MAKE A MALT LIQUOR VIDEO! I'M CALLIN' YOU OUT S-A-9-6-7-S-T!


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish it wasn't private SOOOO badly so that everyone could see!
8 minutes of fail!!!!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 8, 2011)

Go down to your liquor store and buy a couple 40's.

Then make a video.

Edit: I saw that video before, but the creator removed it. D:
Edit 2: Sarah is 19?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 8, 2011)

I would love to see this stackmat timed.


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 8, 2011)

I remember that video, and yes it was very funny.

I voted no. Making a video just to prove to him what an ass-hat he is, would 
just cause him to make another one.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha yeah that video was hilarious. That guy is *clearly* going places with his take on life. Happy Birthday, Sarah!


----------



## flan (Jan 8, 2011)

were all callin' you out, do it!


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 8, 2011)

This or an Orangina vid. Do it!

P.S. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Owen (Jan 8, 2011)

That video was funny...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2011)

SlapShot said:


> I voted no. Making a video just to prove to him what an ass-hat he is, would
> just cause him to make another one.


 
Exactly why we're callin' her out


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Jan 9, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Haha yeah that video was hilarious. That guy is *clearly* going places with his take on life. Happy Birthday, Sarah!



LOL he already went places... he was like 25 lmfao eww


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 9, 2011)

I CHALLENGE SELA TO AN ORANGINA CHUG D:<
I'M CALLING YOU OUT!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> I CHALLENGE SELA TO AN ORANGINA CHUG D:<
> I'M CALLING YOU OUT!


+1 on this actually

make a malt orangina video


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 9, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> I CHALLENGE SELA TO AN ORANGINA CHUG D:<
> I'M CALLING YOU OUT!


 
Haha I think this would be pretty cool to see. Waffo vs. Sarah Orangina chug. You would both have to post the videos though!


----------



## brunson (Jan 9, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Haha I think this would be pretty cool to see. Waffo vs. Sarah Orangina chug. You would both have to post the videos though!


 
Split screen with running clocks!

Happy B'day, Sarah.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh, the memories...


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 9, 2011)

Poor guy couldn't make it 5 syllables without taking a sip from his bottle of malt liquor.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 9, 2011)

<3 this thread, thanks Brendon! 

You guys aren't gonna let this go, are you? 


I hope most of you guys that voted realized that the poll was just for lulz. I'm glad most of you guys had a sense of humour and voted "yes". 



theanonymouscuber said:


> Sarah is 19?


Yes.


----------



## Logan (Jan 9, 2011)

No. We'll never forget  
I hope you realize that we aren't kidding, and that you need to make a malt liquor/oringina video.

I'm calling you out!


----------



## Escher (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy Birfday Sela, 

You should chug alot of caek.


----------



## Enter (Jan 9, 2011)

and No don't do it


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 9, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Haha I think this would be pretty cool to see. Waffo vs. Sarah Orangina chug. You would both have to post the videos though!


 
Easy. I'll chug mine slow so she can catch up. Her first attempt was a DNF so I know I can take my time.


----------



## shelley (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, isn't qq also legal drinking age? They should do a collab video.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 9, 2011)

a chugging contest wouldnt be fair, Selas orangina is small


----------



## Logan (Jan 9, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> a chugging contest wouldnt be fair, *Selas orangina is small *


 
Would I be considered immature if that made me laugh a little?


----------

